# Finished Rollfast shed find!



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 2, 2010)

Found this two or three months ago in a shed outside of town. At first I did not know what it was or if was even a American built bike, the first clue was the D.P. Harris chain ring, next was the the rear Marrow hub which is a C3 for 1933, then I checked the headbadge screw location's and found that it was typical D.P. Harris spacing. So I picked up a Rollfast headbadge and it fit perfect. I think the bars were era correct but not my style and the stem was a 40's Schwinn stem. So I put some more appropriate bars and stem on it now it looks much better. After that I found some front struts at a local swap meet that Dave Stromberger had for sale. That just about completed the bike. Now was the issue of the wheels and tires? Since the rims looked like a clincher type I took one of the rims down to the local bike shop "North Division Bike" and tried a few tires on to see what fit. I found that a 27" tire had the right bead size so then I needed to find a tire that would look reasonable. So I started going through the catalogs at the bike shop and found some 27 x 1-3/8" cross tires which was the largest tire size I could find. Some 27 x 1-1/2" tires would be the best but I have only ever seen one pair of those for sale. Anyways the tires fit great and are holding 60 psi with no problems. I even took it for a ride, did a few bunny hops, took some fast corners and did not have any problems. The bike rides super nice and I will be taking it out on it's first cruiser ride this Sunday.


----------



## ratina (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow that turned out nice!


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 2, 2010)

nice, nice! o men i have to have one time also a '20 bike...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2010)

Very nice indeed! Sweet ride.
bri.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 2, 2010)

VERY


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 2, 2010)

Great job!  Really really like it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 3, 2010)

Those tires look great on there! Looks almost identical to my Rollfast, except mine has 28" clad wood rims.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats a sweet bike, I like the stainless fenders. Funny thing about the tires I used, they are a 27 x 1-3/8" tire but when mounted on the wheel they measure 28 X 1-1/2" outside to outside however they do look slightly narrower than stock. I also just got done riding about 7 miles and it rode flawless. Not sure why the larger diameter wheels ever went out of style. I think they ride nicer than a balloon tire.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 17, 2010)

I love it that there are other "bike nuts" out there! I have had a passion for bicycles since I was a little boy. I guess I'll never outgrow it.


----------



## kingsting (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's my recent DP Harris/Snyder/Rollfast find:








After scrubbing it down, I found out that it was red!





The crank has a "3" stamped on it and a "4a" cast next to the stamping. Is this a date code?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thats a beautiful bike, your paint is much nicer than mine. Actually I'm not sure if mine could be considered paint? Good question on the stamps on the crank I just pulled a crank from a 34 Rollfast and it has a 4 and a 8A stamped on the crank. It might be a date code?


----------



## kingsting (Oct 18, 2010)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Thats a beautiful bike, your paint is much nicer than mine. Actually I'm not sure if mine could be considered paint? Good question on the stamps on the crank I just pulled a crank from a 34 Rollfast and it has a 4 and a 8A stamped on the crank. It might be a date code?




Year and month perhaps? On mine the 3 was done with a stamp while the 4a was cast into it. Hmmmm....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 18, 2010)

Same on mine, the 4 was stamped while the 8A is in the cast.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 22, 2010)

What did you use to "scrub" that frame? That turned out nice. I have one that needs that treatment.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 22, 2010)

I used a 3M abrassive pad and some purple degreaser to clean it then used some lemon pledge. I use furnature polish on all my bikes because it's mild yet cleanes even tree pitch without damageing the paint of course the paint on this bike is slightly less than perfect it did brighten things up a bit. Plus your bike will be lemon fresh!


----------

